# The Starlite Theater



## H_Roark (Apr 3, 2011)

Well I am going to try and showcase my new theater build. I finally rented a house with a basement and I'm rearing to go!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Subscribed and looking forward to another build thread!! :T


----------



## MrAngles (May 1, 2012)

Don't forget the before pics! I wish I took more of my basement.


----------



## H_Roark (Apr 3, 2011)

Actually I'm trying but it says my pics are too big? I've seen some huge pics on here and maybe I'm just trying to upload them wrong?


----------



## H_Roark (Apr 3, 2011)

Max size of 200kb? Really? I'm just taking photos with my iPad.


----------



## MrAngles (May 1, 2012)

I've never attached pics, mostly for that reason. I use imageshack to host them (usually scaling them down to a more reasonable posting size in the process), then insert the pics in the posts.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I use www.photobucket.com for my image links.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> I use www.photobucket.com for my image links.


Same here....


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

You can re-size them in Photobucket to 800x600 and they will produce without any trouble..
Just click on the IMG tag and paste them to your post..


----------



## H_Roark (Apr 3, 2011)

http://s1287.photobucket.com/


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

H_Roark said:


> http://s1287.photobucket.com/


That way doesn't work for me... It takes me to my photobucket account. Just open your library and then click on the image you want to share. Once you do that you will see on the right hand side dif ways to share the file... I believe I use the bottom one that says image code.


----------



## H_Roark (Apr 3, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Now that works for me.


----------



## H_Roark (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, learned a good lesson this week. Heater duct in the way made me have to flip my whole theater around. The front speakers would have been in the way of the projector. I plan on mounting the screen, projector, and figuring out placement for my rack in the morning. Long but exciting day planned!


----------



## H_Roark (Apr 3, 2011)

Alright, been hammering away all morning. I have the screen mounted and now the projector is hung! I really hope to have an image up later tonight. Whoo hoo!


----------



## H_Roark (Apr 3, 2011)

H_Roark said:


> Alright, been hammering away all morning. I have the screen mounted and now the projector is hung! I really hope to have an image up later tonight. Whoo hoo!


I also added a couple new pics to my photobucket.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I've had luck playing with posting settings small attachment tiny resolution I only have an iPhone so with a little trial and error it seems to work so far.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Looks like its coming along nicely! Keep the pics coming


----------



## H_Roark (Apr 3, 2011)

Added more pics! Everything in, just need to tune it. Finished around 11:48 tonight. Tired and still have a consult at a church to set up their screens and overhaul the audio system.


----------



## GPM (Jan 14, 2007)

Link? Your posted one is just a sign-on screen.

GM


----------



## H_Roark (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm not sure how to link this? It's on photobucket under H_Roark.


----------



## GPM (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks, but I don't have a Photobucket account anymore, though IIRC there at least use to be links I could paste into forum threads that allowed folks without accounts to view them. It was so long ago now that maybe they got rid of them and why I switched to Flickr...........

GM


----------



## H_Roark (Apr 3, 2011)

Let me try this pic.


----------



## H_Roark (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## H_Roark (Apr 3, 2011)

[IMG]http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a630/H_Roark/image_zps9f18d86d.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## GPM (Jan 14, 2007)

Looking good!

GM


----------



## GPM (Jan 14, 2007)

H_Roark said:


> [img]http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a630/H_Roark/image_zps9f18d86d.jpg[/img]


This link worked after I removed the tags: [URL]http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a630/H_Roark/image_zps9f18d86d.jpg[/URL]

GM


----------



## mrterry (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi All, I am new to this Forum but as someone has pointed out, before and after photos can be very useful. I will try and get a selection together of some of the projects that we have done to add fuel to the discussions.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Looks good Kai, it looks like you're really maximizing the use of a small space. With the speakers right up against the walls like that you may have some reflection issues. The toe in should help a bit, but if possible, a couple of acoustic panels might go a long way to improving the sound. Nice work so far!


----------



## H_Roark (Apr 3, 2011)

Well , I should have more pics coming today, I made a deal with my very generous boss and traded my unfortunately unused Definitive reference subwoofer for something I needed more, a very nice set of leather theater chairs with a center storage space! At my job I also sell leather furniture along with all the home theater gear. If anyone is in the northeast Ohio area stop on by, we are offering some very aggressive financing right now. 24 months same as cash. I'll post pics of the room later today. And reveal my equipment list and build expenditures. You'll be surprised!


----------



## H_Roark (Apr 3, 2011)

New upgrade!!! 


A Marantz SR7007 receiver!! Whoo hoo!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

H_Roark said:


> New upgrade!!!
> 
> 
> A Marantz SR7007 receiver!! Whoo hoo!


very very nice!


----------



## H_Roark (Apr 3, 2011)

New update, basement flooded, still checking out equipment......


----------

